# Fisherman's Dream - Tackle Show, SALE & Auction ! Sat Apr 28,2012



## Lure Girl (Apr 6, 2012)

If you are looking for ....
Crank Baits, Jerk Baits, Top Waters, Rods or Reels this is the place to go !

The National Fishing Lure Collectors Club (NFLCC)
is holding a regional show at the K of C Hall, 2218 W. Avenue D in Temple.
Saturday April 28, 2012 from 8am until 2pm

Admission is only $5
Your admission not only allows you to buy from "tackle collectors"
it grants you access to bid on items brought in for auction from the public !

Bring your Fishing Related Items in for appraisal & a chance to auction.
You have the right to accept or refuse any final bid on your item.
If you choose to sell you will be given CASH at the time of the Sale.

(No fees are added when buying or selling auction items)

Top


----------

